# best women's bindings?



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

I have an 09 burton feelgood, can't decide on bindings. Any ideas?


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Depends on your style of riding. If you want something freestyle, light with more flex, the burton lexa will be a good bet. If you want freeride, go with the Escapade. I have demoed both the lexa and the escapade, I'm digging on the escapade right now, I just ordered a pair, but i prefer a stiffer board and a stiffer binding. Escapade is a stiff flex aggressive freeride binding (still also light). If you want a park binding, i got nothing on that...


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

thanks =) I've been looking at those two, along with a few others. I just want some opinions before I buy.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't think I've read a bad review on Escapades. :thumbsup:

Rome Madisons are excellent if you are looking for a softer binding. I love my K2 Virtues - very comfortable.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

One more helpful tip for the OP - If you are going to get the Escapades, they run on the narrow side. Burton says sizes 8+ for a large, but it also depends on your boot. I have the Vans Encore, in a 7.5, but I still went with large bindings, because it's a wider boot.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

K2 VIRTUE!!! ive ridden mine for 2 seasons now and other than a few minor dings ive had no problems. very comfy, the strap management system is super nice (heel strap is on a hinge so it just falls away from the binding and makes it so u dont step on it when u go to strap in), toe cap holds over the toe and doesnt slip up, perfect middle flex works on the whole mountain. highly recommended.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

I actually have the escapades with the 06/07 feelgood. I absolutely love the whole set up. 

As for the bindings, I love them so much, I have a back up pair of escapdes in the box ready to ride as soon as my current escapades go. (I also couldn't pass up the deal I got on the new escapdes, they were part of a package deal for my board. I got them for like $60) Overall though, those bindings are the absolute shit. And I ride basically every weekend for the whole season from start to finish, and they lasted me 3 and a half seasons already and still counting. Plus, Burton has a lifetime warranty on all of their equipment so that helps. I havent had to use it yet...but good to know its there.

My suggestion....escapades....obviously lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh one more quick thing about the escapades, dharma is absolutely right. They do run narrow. I have tried several different brands of boots in the bindings and none of them fit right. The boot would constantly pop out of the binding a little during a run. I ended up having to go to the Burton Emerald boots just cause of the perfect fit with the bindings. Obviously, burton fits best with burton and ride fits best with ride. But I couldnt even find any other boot that had a happy medium with the binding where I could just deal with it.

This could have just been my choice of boots and other people may have not experienced this problem...but ths is just IMO


----------

